# Anyone know what to do with such case?



## Shadi (Feb 19, 2021)

Hey, one of the newborns mixed breed Damascus delivered has weird extended meat part on it's rear "Reproductive part" as shown in the picture below, the meat part is still growing though and i'm worrying it will cover it's end soon, if anyone has encountered such a case before i'd appreciate some pointers, thanks in advance


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Does he have a penis? (near the umbilical cord). Scrotum? If so he is a hermaphrodite, it not your he is a she.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good chance it's a hermaphrodite...born with both reproduction organs..a vet check could confirm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree probably hermi.


----------



## Shadi (Feb 19, 2021)

Well doesn't look like a penis it feels like a piece of meat but it's growing at a fast rate in which it will cover the whole vagina of the baby... and the piss is going out of the vagina part so i'm positive the baby is a female


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Peeing from the vulva area, even if hermaphrodite is not uncommon.. it could also be a tumor or benign growth of some sort. A vet visit is best since a vet can get a close look inside as well as feel what's going on.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

IF it is a female. And only has a vagina to urinate..no other part near the umbilical cord. It could be like a prolapse and needs to be pressed back in. Since its been out awhile I would have a vet check her to be sure.


----------



## Shadi (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks alot, The nearest vet is a few hundred miles away that's why i considered asking here first


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Have you asked anyone close to you that has raised goats for a long time? Or is their a college with agriculture studies nearby?


----------



## Shadi (Feb 19, 2021)

Yes asked a neighbour that raises goats he said it could be a hermaphrodite but i seriously doubt it since there are no male parts visible at all, so i guess i'll be taking her to the vet this week.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Just because there are no male parts visible doesnt mean its not possible. Some develop external traits and others are completely internal or a variation


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

She's some kind of intersex. Possibly a freemartin. Did she by any chance have a twin brother? Occasionally, when male and female twins develop, the male hormones can interfere with the development of the female fetus. She'll end up with an incomplete reproductive system and her external genitalia may exhibit abnormal characteristics such as enlarged clitoris. If she's intersex or freemartin she won't be able to breed, and she may develop male traits like extra muscling, longer, thicker hair, and male behavior.


----------



## Shadi (Feb 19, 2021)

Goatzrule said:


> Just because there are no male parts visible doesnt mean its not possible. Some develop external traits and others are completely internal or a variation


Oh i see... In case of a hermaphrodite how does she function biologically in regard of pregnancy and so on?


----------



## Shadi (Feb 19, 2021)

Damfino said:


> She's some kind of intersex. Possibly a freemartin. Did she by any chance have a twin brother? Occasionally, when male and female twins develop, the male hormones can interfere with the development of the female fetus. She'll end up with an incomplete reproductive system and her external genitalia may exhibit abnormal characteristics such as enlarged clitoris. If she's intersex or freemartin she won't be able to breed, and she may develop male traits like extra muscling, longer, thicker hair, and male behavior.


She has a female twin but she does show a male side in which she is larger than she is supposed to be at such an age and stronger than the other newborns and yes the only logical thing i can think of that extra piece of meat is an enlarged clitoris, so i think you're right it's a genetic abnormality...


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I have seen females with enlarged clitoris at birth - due to hormones. See if it may go down in size over the next week. If she is indeed a hermaphrodite, she is not breedable.


----------



## Shadi (Feb 19, 2021)

What if it is the first? A hormones issue which shows in the enlarged clitoris, would she be breedable?


goatblessings said:


> I have seen females with enlarged clitoris at birth - due to hormones. See if it may go down in size over the next week. If she is indeed a hermaphrodite, she is not breedable.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes if shes just swollen..that will go down and she will be able to breed. Which I didn't think of and is very possible .. If she turns out to be a hermaphrodite..she will not breed at all.


----------



## Shadi (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank you all, you've been really helpful ♡


----------



## KittyAnn (Mar 1, 2021)

Think one of my does is a hermi!!!


----------



## KittyAnn (Mar 1, 2021)

KittyAnn said:


> View attachment 199945
> View attachment 199943
> Think one of my does is a hermi!!!


This is ..... "Babygirl" my sweet bottle baby. I got her at like 4 months old. She is ten months old. I got her and her sister Jezebel the same day. They are from the same sir but different dam. I noticed soon after their private parts did not match and also Babygirl had very teeny tiny teats. Babygirl now.. still has the unusual vulva... tiny tiny teats, a full beard and a fat head. She was also dehorned and now has 2 Acura on one side and one on the other. Her sister was born polled. She is super sweet like a puppy... loves to sit on my lap and wants to be touched constantly! She will sometimes mount her sister and do weird sounds and tongue stuff just like bucks. I just recently got my first buck and I do notice that she has a head like him... wider then her sister. The buck is STILL interested in her and has mounted her a couple days ago. I will love and keep her either way... I don't know if she will actually breed or not... I wanted a milking goat but I looooove her so much... she might make a good weather replacement and I can get another doe instead of companion for buck. We will see


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a buck. It doesn't seem to have a vaginal opening. Watch it pee, I'd bet the stream goes up and out in an arc instead of falling out.
You might want to feel around for the testes in the abdomen. If you can feel them, they might be removable. If they can't be removed, they can become cancerous. She might also have an oviteste, both mixed together.

If you're near a veterinarian school you might be able to get diagnosis and testing by letting them use her as a teaching tool.


----------



## KittyAnn (Mar 1, 2021)

I’m deff gonna have her seen by a vet. I’ve went through all my photos and noticed how much her features have changed unlike her sister. I want to keep her either way but if she needs any surgeries I also want to get that taken care of because I love her dearly and just want her to live a good life... she is the star of the property! I’ll keep everyone updated for sure! So glad I found this community!


----------

